# UGA Facts



## HuntDawg (Oct 18, 2012)

The top 6 states that produce NFL players who played their High School Football in these states over the last 10 years in order are California, Texas, Florioda, Ohio, Georgia, Loiusiana. * Of these 6 states, 5 of them have had a university play in a minimum of 2 National Championship games.  Again, 5 of these states have a University that has played in a minimum of 2 National Championship games. * The only state to not have a University play in a single National Championship game in that same time period is the State of Georgia.  How is Mark Richt still the head coach at the university of Georgia?


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 18, 2012)

Bulldogs just LOVE mediocrity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 18, 2012)

Curlydog said:


> Bulldogs just LOVE mediocrity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhrama (Oct 18, 2012)

HuntDawg said:


> The top 6 states that produce NFL players who played their High School Football in these states over the last 10 years in order are California, Texas, Florioda, Ohio, Georgia, Loiusiana.



Got a source for this stat?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>



I'll accept mediocrity before the pitiful state of a program like Tech.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 18, 2012)

Bhrama said:


> Got a source for this stat?



I don't know if the order is correct or not, but Georgia is in the top 10, probably closer to 5, in terms of players in the nfl.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>



What's funny is how he has under achieved as far as nc's but is 10 of 11 against GT. I don't get it...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What's funny is how he has under achieved as far as nc's but is 10 of 11 against GT. I don't get it...



I give y'all a hard time, but that _is _some pretty impressive underachieving that CMR has been doing.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 18, 2012)

What's impressive is the number of non-UGA fans that congregate on GON to chime in about how poor my team is.  I take it as a compliment.  Bulldawgs don't get riled up until gametime anyway.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2012)

Texas, Louisiana, Georgia and Florida....and other fans form other conferences wonder if the SEC is really _THAT_  good? 

It really is not too mysterious is it?


----------



## centerc (Oct 18, 2012)

Last National Championship 1980


----------



## David Parker (Oct 18, 2012)

ya cut me.  cut me bad


----------



## Sylvan (Oct 18, 2012)

Gotta be tough telling recruits the last NC was 14 years before they were born.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 18, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Gotta be tough telling recruits the last NC was 14 years before they were born.



Tough for who?


----------



## sleeze (Oct 18, 2012)

they are top 5.

They have a few more than Florida and Bama, i know for a fact...

Maybe about a 3 to 5 PLAYER difference.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> they are top 5.
> 
> They have a few more than Florida and Bama, i know for a fact...
> 
> Maybe about a 3 to 5 PLAYER difference.


The state is number 5. I am not sure where you get that we have a few more than Florida, and Bama. We have less than Florida, and many more than Bama. My post is not talking about what kids played at what college. My post is comparing number of players in the NFL who played high school football in those 6 states. The premise is that our state produces the kids, but too many leave the state, and the ones that stay are under coached. My sources are the NFL rosters for the last 10 years, and the BCS match ups for the last 1010 years. Richt has got to go.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Gotta be tough telling recruits the last NC was 14 years before they were born.



Not like recruits go there to win a NC.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 18, 2012)

One of these states has a small population in comparison to the others... I wonder what the per capita stats are?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Not like recruits go there to win a NC.



Aww is last years loss still hurting?


----------



## sleeze (Oct 18, 2012)

HuntDawg said:


> The state is number 5. I am not sure where you get that we have a few more than Florida, and Bama. We have less than Florida, and many more than Bama. My post is not talking about what kids played at what college. My post is comparing number of players in the NFL who played high school football in those 6 states. The premise is that our state produces the kids, but too many leave the state, and the ones that stay are under coached. My sources are the NFL rosters for the last 10 years, and the BCS match ups for the last 1010 years. Richt has got to go.



Gotcha now..,sorry bout that.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Aww is last years loss still hurting?



Why would it ? We sucked and the game didn't mean much. Should be expected thats the only time UGA can beat UF when their having a down year.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 19, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why would it ? We sucked and the game didn't mean much. Should be expected thats the only time UGA can beat UF when their having a down year.



That and this year WOOOF!  Go Silver Britches!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why would it ? We sucked and the game didn't mean much. Should be expected thats the only time UGA can beat UF when their having a down year.



UGA sucks this year so I guess if yall beat us this year than it doesnt mean anything? You lie brah that game means something every year and you know it. Has for a long time.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> UGA sucks this year so I guess if yall beat us this year than it doesnt mean anything? You lie brah that game means something every year and you know it. Has for a long time.



UGA is ranked 11th. Please everyone knows that this years UGA/UF means alot more then last years. If UF beats USC then they will be playing for the division title. Maybe the game means something every year for UGA fans.  We beat UGA almost every year so losing to UGA in a year where we go 6-6 doesn't really bother me.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> That and this year WOOOF!  Go Silver Britches!!!



That's why UF is undefeated against a better schedule then UGA has played and they have a lose. 

UF is 2-0 against currently ranked teams 
UGA is 0-1 with a 28 point beat down


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2012)

ACguy said:


> UGA is ranked 11th. Please everyone knows that this years UGA/UF means alot more then last years. If UF beats USC then they will be playing for the division title. Maybe the game means something every year for UGA fans.  We beat UGA almost every year so losing to UGA in a year where we go 6-6 doesn't really bother me.





ACguy said:


> That's why UF is undefeated against a better schedule then UGA has played and they have a lose.
> 
> UF is 2-0 against currently ranked teams
> UGA is 0-1 with a 28 point beat down


You try and spin it all you want yall have owned us and we win last year and it means nothing. Now you try to spin it that this year DOES have meaning. So which is it? Your right you have owned us, but last was year yall didnt.  I'll take it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2012)

What's the overall record between UF and UGA?

























That's what I thought!!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> What's the overall record between UF and UGA?
> 
> UGA has seven more wins....but the gap is rapidly closing in the last 2+ decades....where u been the since 1990? 4 wins since then?
> 
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2012)

still 7 games up, so that means UGA owns the Gators, until then just sit back and watch UGA keep it's ownership of the Sunshine state.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 21, 2012)

We took Florida back a long time ago. Seems y'all got behind on your payments. 
Does falling back on history ease todays pains?. 
Georgia will be ours soon enough!.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> still 7 games up, so that means UGA owns the Gators, until then just sit back and watch UGA keep it's ownership of the Sunshine state.



If you want to talk about games that were played 50 years ago I am sure the Big 10 boys would love to discuss football with you. I could care less about games played before I was even born . In my life time it's UF>UGA and not even close. Whats the record like in your life time?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You try and spin it all you want yall have owned us and we win last year and it means nothing. Now you try to spin it that this year DOES have meaning. So which is it? Your right you have owned us, but last was year yall didnt.  I'll take it! Go Dawgs!



I am not trying to spin it. Can you honestly not see the difference between this and last years games ? This year has meaning because winner of the wins the east. What did UF get last year if they beat UGA?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 21, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I am not trying to spin it. Can you honestly not see the difference between this and last years games ? This year has meaning because winner of the wins the east. What did UF get last year if they beat UGA?



Last years game had meaning too.... without UGA winning it we don't go to Atlanta. Keep spinning it. Oh by the way I do think the lizards win Sat. Now where is the pukey smiley??


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have a "dawg in this hunt", but it really is an amazing stat. the gator record over the bulldogs the last 20+ years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I don't have a "dawg in this hunt", but it really is an amazing stat. the gator record over the bulldogs the last 20+ years.



Yep. And they will win Saturday  by double digits.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I don't have a "dawg in this hunt", but it really is an amazing stat. the gator record over the bulldogs the last 20+ years.



Yes it is. Same as Tech's vs. UGA (which is sad), but better than SC's against UF.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I don't have a "dawg in this hunt", but it really is an amazing stat. the gator record over the bulldogs the last 20+ years.





Matthew6 said:


> Yep. And they will win Saturday  by double digits.



Trolls!


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why would it ? We sucked and the game didn't mean much. Should be expected thats the only time UGA can beat UF when their having a down year.



Who's your daddy!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I am not trying to spin it. Can you honestly not see the difference between this and last years games ? This year has meaning because winner of the wins the east. What did UF get last year if they beat UGA?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 28, 2012)

To answer the question - - 

Why Richt is still there... 

The old sayin...  

It's cheaper to keep her 

Congrats on you Gator THUMP'N - It was UGAly!!! 

*V*


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep CMR still needs to go or at the very least BoBo.... 

Mitchell wouldn't have caught that ball if I was HC because when he turned his back and walked away while CMR was lighting him up he would have been running laps around the stadium until he decided to show some respect. I think all the kids respect CMR as a man but as a HC... Not so much...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. And they will win Saturday  by double digits.



Good job oracle of oracles.  I really hope you make a prediction that Bama wins the SECCG with your track record.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

I said it for years. We have too much talent in this state in our own backyard for Mark Richt not to be successful.  

We will not end up like Tennessee when Fulmer left.

ESPN seems to agree.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ootball-easiest-toughest-recruiting-jobs-1-65


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2015)

I think GA is going to be just fine. What gets me is some of these dawg fans will never be happy. They blamed bobo. He's gone and they got a LOT worse at offense. They wanted richt gone and now that that has happened there not happy with the hiring of Kirby. I don't think some of them will be happy even if they start winning sec championships unless they win the NC every year. I like kirby and think some great things are coming to UGA


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2015)

By the way. Did you notice who was #2 on that list


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 10, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What gets me is some of these dawg fans will never be happy.



I hope none of them are ever happy(when it comes to NCAA football). THWg!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I give y'all a hard time, but that _is _some pretty impressive underachieving that CMR has been doing.


----------

